# 1/2 scale Ma Deuce



## Naiveambition (Dec 25, 2017)

Here's a photo of the project I'm just finishing up.  A 1/2 scale .22 am deuce.  I loosely followed the prints from ccs prints. I wanted a little more of a stock one so changed up just about everything on the outside visual aspects.   I changed the slide to resemble the real one as with the trigger assembly.  The trigger linkage is all reworked to the new setup .    I retained the stock safety, and used new pins to mount the gun inside the case , rather than bolting it to the shell.
 Now to be clear this is an everyday ruger .22 , in all essence just a fancy case wrapped around it.  I didn't machine the gun or make new parts for it. Only the movement of the ejector handle.   And is semi auto legal.

The top flips open to look inside and I  tried to mimic the belt feed system as close as I could.  I most likely won't make a belt feed clone since it's rather just for looks, I hope to fire this often and uses clips. It's rather short at 10 rounds but I need to remember it still is a model and somewhat delicate. I won't be putting 1000 rounds thru it on the weekends.   

Next step is to rust blue it.  I am running test peices right now to find my groove, then we'll try the case.   I made a stand also but need a little more work and will be painted  I'll post more pics then.   

In all about a year build time give or take but only my third attempt at model making, and or machining.  Made two Elmer's engines and two poppin flame lickers then this. I'm already thinking of the next project.


----------



## Naiveambition (Dec 25, 2017)

Here's a few more photosView attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1514179840.620685.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1514179862.367401.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1514179901.327913.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByModel Engines1514179967.570454.jpg


----------



## Hopper (Dec 25, 2017)

Wow. Nice work indeed. And a bit of fun at the range too!


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 25, 2017)

Spectacular model! Not bad for only a few engines under your belt.
gbritnell


----------



## Naiveambition (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the replys.  Especially you George,  with some of the work I've seen you do it means something.  
   On a side note I visited the craftmanship museum in Carlsbad ca , and prior to this visit admittingly I was being a little puffy chested with my machining abilitys. And after seeing the work displayed I felt like I make my models are equivalent to a nail file and steam from your breath  


Spent the last week rust bluing the gun and went decent for the first time. Something went wrong torwards the end and it stopped rusting.
  When using distilled water it maintained a nice smoky chrome look through the steps but the switch to tap water changed its hue to more blackish.  Under fluorescents it looks brownish but sunlight is a nice blue, so not understanding that one.   
 I will say this is an easy process to produce a great finish on metal that can be used  in model engineering, plus the process is silver solder friendly.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 3, 2018)

Gentlemen,
I know that to some people weapons are a sore topic and I'm also considering that it's the Christmas/New Years period but to see the work done on this replica certainly deserves a "nice job" comment.
gbritnell


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 3, 2018)

A superb bit of engineering there. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 3, 2018)

You've gone to a lot of effort on the details and that really makes your model stand out.

The rust bluing looks nice.

Chuck


----------



## XD351 (Jan 3, 2018)

Excellent job ! Here in Australia you would get locked up for making something like that !
So whats next ? MG42 ? 

Ian.


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 4, 2018)

Beautiful work and a great model. I'd be interested in a step-by-step of the bluing process if you could be bothered too.


----------



## 2002hummer (Jan 4, 2018)

Great piece of model making, especially using a stock Ruger 22. Hope it works as well as it looks. two thumbs up for it.


----------



## ddmckee54 (Jan 4, 2018)

Whether it's a gun or not doesn't matter, I think everyone would have to agree that's a fine bit of model-making.

Don


----------



## kvom (Jan 5, 2018)

Any pics of the Ruger before it was encased?


----------



## Naiveambition (Jan 5, 2018)

I didn't take to many build photos since I didn't plan on documenting the build. But here is a pic of the setup.   Mine is different only in the trigger assembly, although it's not shown here,  And I didn't use the bar on top to mount the gun, I instead remade the pins used to hold the gun together to fit the new width.


----------

